# Cambalache > Cambalache - General >  VIDEO DEL CABEZASO DE ZIDANE

## DarkHairy

en el ultimo partido de su carrera zidane le da un cabezazo en el pecho a materazzi un jugador italiano q supuestamente lo llamo "terrorista" por su madre o algo asi..... si alguien puede ampliar la informacion se agradece  :roll: 

VIDEO AQUI

----------


## Namspeak

Marca.com

NSULTÓ A LA MADRE DE ZIDANE LLAMÁNDOLE "TERRORISTA"
Una experta en lectura de labios revela el contenido de la supuesta frase de Materazzi

Una experta en la lectura de labios ha afirmado que el defensa italiano Marco Materazzi hizo una alusión ofensiva a la madre del francés Zinedine Zidane, que provocó que éste reaccionara violentamente en la final del Mundial. Según esa versión, a la que se refiere hoy el diario británico "The Times", el italiano supuestamente insultó a la madre del capitán del combinado francés a la que llamó "terrorista".

Ante la gran controversia originada por la expulsión del ex jugador del Real Madrid, que recibió la tarjeta roja en el último encuentro de su carrera como futbolista, "The Times" recurrió a la ayuda de esta experta en leer labios, Jessica Reed. Por su parte, el internacional italiano lo ha negado rotundamente, afirmando que "es absolutamente falso", pese a que sí ha reconocido que insultó al jugador francés.

Otro periódico británico, "The Independent", apunta a una versión diferente de lo sucedido, y recoge una que apunta a que Materazzi insultó a la "hermana" de "Zizou".

Además, recuerda que otras de las versiones con las que se especula es que el italiano llamó "sucio terrorista" al capitán del combinado francés.

----------


## Namspeak

Marca.com

NO QUISO ACLARAR QUÉ LE DIJO AL GALO
Materazzi reconoce que insultó a Zidane con algo "de lo que se dice docenas de veces"
Marco Materazzi reconoció haber insultado a Zinedine Zidane instantes antes de que el francés le propinara un cabezazo en el pecho en la final del Mundial, pero aseguró que lo que le dijo fue algo habitual, de lo que se escucha "docenas de veces" en los terrenos de juego.

"Le agarré de la camiseta sólo durante unos segundos y se volvió hacia a mí con burla, me miró y me dijo con arrogancia: 'si quieres mi camiseta te la doy después' y yo le contesté con un insulto, es verdad", explicó, en declaraciones a la 'Gazetta dello Sport'.

Materazzi, sin embargo no quiso aclarar qué insulto fue, aunque se especula con que le respondió 'preferiría quitarle la camiseta a tu mujer', pero lo que sí dejó claro es que no le llamó terrorista. "Fue uno de los insultos que se dicen docenas de veces y que se quedan en el campo. No le llamé terrorista. No soy una persona culta y no sé lo que es un terrorista islámico", expresó, recalcando sus declaraciones de ayer.

Además, también aseguró que no había insultado a la madre del astro francés, como también se había comentado. "Para mí la madre es sagrada", sentenció, el futbolista de la selección 'azurra'.

----------


## Namspeak

Aquí os dejo otra "perla" de este impresentable.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c_-_S...elated&search=

----------


## Nach0

Yo ya he visto 4 o 5 cosas asi de Zidane en su carrera y lo que hizo en la final no tiene nombre. No por el cabezazo, mas que nada porque estaba en la final de una copa del mundo y era supuestamente su último partido, aunque si lo que dijo en italiano es lo que dicen no se merecería solo un cabezazo, pero igual es una final y eso se puede dejar para luego.

Igualmente no es de sorprender lo que hizo Zidane.

SLds.

Nach0

----------


## eidanyoson

Esto cada uno es como es.
  Se supone que el mundo me presiona porque he de ser el mejor.
 Estoy siendo el mejor y un tío empata.
 El tío se dedica una y otra vez a darme codazos, palmitas en la cara y decirme "lindeces"
 La gente me pide más y más y el resto del equipo casi no tira.
 El tío sigue siendo un plasta y encima es el que marca el gol.
 Más presión.
 El tío se ha crecido y ya no me dice "lindeces" si no que llama puta a mi hermana o mi madre..
 Le pego una patada en los "·$"·$ que lo dejo para la tumba allí mismo.
 Me da lo mismo que sea una final o en la vuelta de la esquina por la calle en mi barrio.
 60 minutos aguantando esto puede hasta con el mas "Zidane".


 Y conste que no le defiendo, pero tan intolerable es la actuación de uno como el del otro, y sin embargo parace que él es el único culpable.

 Le deberían anular el gol por ·$%· y repetir la final  :D

----------


## si66

Coincido un poco con eidanyonson. No defiendo la agresión, pero por favor presten atención al video del enlace que pongo, porque es verdad que zidane hizo lo que hizo, pero les aseguro que matterazi es un HDP.

en el 90% de lo que se ve en el video, para mi hay mala intención, y no me refiero a mala intención el querer hacer el foul, sino el querer lastimar al jugador, poruqe hay patadas Lamentables.
Muchisima mala intención.

http://www.cualquiera.com.ar/videoli...-cirujano.html

Para que vean lo que es. Ningun santo.

----------


## Nach0

A ver nunca dije lo que estan comentado, a lo que me refiero es que Zidane es de sacarse de sus casillas, no es la primera vez.

Y vuelvo a decir ese Materazzi merece mucho mas que un cabezazo, y si se decide hacerlo dentro de un campo de juego que no sea en una final y menos en tu ultimo partido.

No reprocho lo que hizo Zidane, lo hizo muchas veces, pero en una final? y encima su ultimo partido? No da...

Nach0

----------


## si66

Si, si es verdad, además tenes infinidad de cámaras mirando y millones de personas, es obvio que lo iban a ver.
Pero bueno que va ser.

Nach0, donde estas?

----------


## sirmac1

Perdona Namspeak pero zidane no es un impresentable,habria q ver todos los videos de zidane y de mas gente q se cabrea por alguna razon,a mi se meten con mi familia y el cabezazo no es lo unico q daria asi q.....es cuestion de opiniones,pero piensa q cuando uno le calientan,luego pasa lo q pasa,por cierto zidane es nominado para premio principe de asturias entre muchos,asi q si hay suerte se lo daran,como le dieron el premio a mejor jugador del mundial.
P.D Hoy zidane hablara por 1 vez en una cadena francesa para decir lo ocurrido

----------


## zarkov

Un comentario.

Yo no he tenido la suerte de ver jugar a Diestéfano por mi edad (a pesar de lo que pueda decir el del copete en la cabeza). Mi padre sí y mucho. Siempre me contó que era de los jugadores que en el campo se cag...ba en la p... madre de sus propios compañeros. Así, de forma textual. Y que alguna vez llegaba a las manos debido a la pasión que le ponía al fútbol.
Pero no ha habido ni habrá otro como él.

Zidane ha demostrado en su trayectoria ser un caballero, buena persona y como futbolista no digo nada.
¿Cuántas veces se le ha ido la olla a Zidane?¿Cuántas? ¿Es humano? De eso viven los provocadores.
¿Recuerda alguien el incidente de Juanito con Mattaus (creo que se escribe así)? ¿Recuerda alguien la cantidad de provocaciones que le hizo el jugdor alemán a Juanito hasta que reventó y casi le pisa la cabeza?

Yo estoy en contra del linchamiento moral de Zidane, sobre todo después de estar escuchando como comentarista a Maradona en este mundial. ¡Manda _eggs_!

----------


## logan21

No estoy de acuerdo contigo eidanyoson. A ver, un jugador con la clase de Zidanne no puede hacer lo que hizo. Por muchos insultos, broncas, etc, un jugador con la veterania de Zidanne no puede agredir a un jugador como hizo. Esto que lo haga un jugador joven, mira, se admite, ya que aun no esta acostumbrado a oir insultos, pero el, que lleva no se cuantos años jugando en la maxima competicion...verguenza 
El empezo joven al futbol, se hizo su nombre por lo bien que jugaba al futbol, sin embargo, se ha retirado del futbol por la puerta pequeña, por ser un impresentable.
Es una pena, ya que jugadores con su clase hay pocos.

----------


## si66

Mm, no me parece que Zidane se fue por la puerta chica, esta bien que estuvo mal en el cabezaso pero tampoco para tanto.
Estuvo mal, pero sigue siendo un grande.

----------


## sirmac1

zidane para mi un as del balon,q se quite ronaldinho,ronaldo,etoo,raul(q se jubile),y los demas,no puedo decir na de distefano ni de pele pq no lo vi jugar,eso si maradona solo metio un gol grande,ya esta,para mi un patata y como comentarista q me hubiesen fichado a mi,pq pa lo q hizo el,manda eggs como bien dice zarkov.
Zidane simplemente un genio con el balon unico

----------


## eidanyoson

Veamos Logan21, esto es un foro y las opiniones crecen y se diversifican como champiñones en una cueva llena de guano (reminiscencias del antiguo irlandés). Eso está muy bien.
 Pero te pongo un ejemplito, yo, en mi trabajo tengo cámaras que me vigilan, más de 100. Me rodean más de 75 jefes, más de 200 compañerosl y más de 1000 personas (esto es casi el pan nuestro de cada día).
 Soy un veterano en mi trabajo y he aguantado y aguantaré carros y carretas. Hoy mismo he recibido más de 3 y de 4 insultos y yo ni me he inmutado. Hasta aquí bien (ahora es un poco pero por la huelga de pilotos, pero se enfadan hasta por no tener pasillo en el lado izquierdo...  :evil: )
 Pero, hace dos años, se murió mi madre. Llevaba una semana de nuevo en el trabajo y un impresentable, al que no pude dar ventanilla porque el avión estaba a rebosar, no se le ocurrió otra cosa que llamarme hijo de p... y no pude contenerme. Soy la persona más pacífica del mundo, pero en ese momento me dio igual mi trabajo, mi dignidad y las gaitas que te de la gana. Me aco**né yo mismo de como me leva´nté y le di dos contestaciones bien dadas. A veces hay que bajar los humos.
 No sabes las circunstancias concretas y personales de Zidane para explotar de esa manera. Si seguimos la trayectoria personal de este hombre no destaca precisamente por ser agresivo. 
 Lo que cuenta es el total, no el momento.
 Otra cosa es que sucediera en un muy mal momento, eso sí.


 Por cierto, me encanta discutir, pero por si no lo sabeis, NO me gusta el fútbol. No entiendo como podeis encumbrar a unos tíos que ganan millones y millones y son tan incultos que no saben ni lo que es un terrorista islámico (palabras del agresor de Zidane, a ver quien se traga eso).

----------


## Damael

Se habla que eso no se hace en una final del Mundial, que había millones de espectadores, que como se le ocurre......., pero si eso precisamente es lo que hizo saltar la chispa o el volcán que llevaba dentro. ¿Os imaginais la tensión que tiene un jugador en esos momentos, y particularmente en ese partido?, amén del añadido de que era su último partido. Explotó y punto. Porque si lo piensa friamente (último partido,¿ me van a sancionar con 4 encuentros?, pero si ya no juego más..., ahora verás).
Espero al último minuto de la prórroga para no dejar a mi equipo con 10 (el fallo más grande que tuvo)y en vez de darle un empujón con la cabeza le doy en la boca y lo dejo sin piños, total, me da igual.
Pero en caliente, no , se hacen tonterías, y cuestan caras. ¿Quién creeis que lo estará pasando mal?. Si llega a ser un Real Madrid-Trujillano del Almendruco seguro que pasa de las lindeces que le dijeran. Aunque le quede mucha vida, cosa que deseo, dejadlo que descanse en paz. 

PD. Y soy culé

----------


## DarkHairy

bueno antes q nada agradecer por la info, woww q conversacion q se hiso y yo q creia q me iban a insultar por postear estupideces jjajaja bueno aqui otro aporte mio q no sirve para nada.... ya salio EL JUEGO DE ZIDANE jajajja todabia me muero de la risa cuando lo jueguen sabran por que ENTREN AQUI!!

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

:Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  3900 puntos a la tercera! jajaja

----------


## eidanyoson

4250 a la primera. No sabes  :twisted:

----------


## zarkov

Es que le estorba la chistera para dar cabezazos juas juas juas

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Es que tengo al jefe pululando por la oficina, panda de bocazas!!!!!!!!!

----------


## DarkHairy

ajajja te vas derecho al libro de record mundiales eidanyoson jajjaja   :Lol: 
EDIT: jajajja miren los gif q e encontrado  :117:

----------


## Nach0

jaja creian que el post habia terminado aca? noooo

miren esto:
http://zidanecannibalism.ytmnd.com/

----------


## DarkHairy

jojojojoj muy buena xD

----------


## Namspeak

> Perdona Namspeak pero zidane no es un impresentable...


A ver sirmac1, entiendo que Zidane sea un idolo para ti, bueno no lo entiendo pero lo respeto, esa es tu opinión y no es discutible, para ti Zidane puede ser un Dios... pero para mi Zidane es un impresentable, y por mucho que tú me digas que no lo es mi opinión no va a cambiar. Es un impresentable.

No juzgo a Zidane como jugador de futbol, más que nada porque yo soy como eidan.. ni me gusta el fultbol ni entiendo de él, y si todo el mundo dice que es un magnifico jugador pues será cierto. Pero para mi modo de entender, una persona que le mete un brutal cabezazo en el pecho a alguien por el mero echo de ser insultado... es un impresentable, como mínimo!!

Y me da exactamente lo mismo que sea en una final de un mundial (donde millones de jóvenes estan mirando y "aprendiendo" de sus idolos) o en un partidillo en la puerta de tu casa. Utilizar la fuerza, la VIOLENCIA, para mi no está justificado EN NINGUN CASO.

Alguien dice que le hubiera metido el cabezazo en la cara para romperle los piños.... que bonito...... pues que sepa, que ese cabezazo en el esternón de Materazzi podía haberle matado allí mismo. Y un cabezazo en los piños no.

Un simple empujón, una mala caida, un golpe en la cabeza y el agredido la palma...... esas cosas pasan cada día y luego sólo oimos los lamentos del tipo "yo no quería...." "si sólo lo empujé un poquito...."

Matemonos A PALABRAZOS, pero núnca a tortas, por favor.....

----------


## eidanyoson

Si y ... no.

 Las palabras pueden herir tanto psicológicamente a alguien que también pueden matar. Precisamente la ignorancia de esto hace que cada día existan los suicidios o asesinatos por "demencia transitoria"...

 Lo mejor, ni lo uno ni lo otro.

 Por un mundo de concordia.

----------


## Namspeak

Eso.

Mejor paz y amor para todos. (Como en Navidad)

----------


## Asdepic4s

Mi opinion (y eso que soy madridista)

 Zidane es un bruto de cojones, no se corta un pelo en darte un codazo en el cuello, un cabezazo o lo que haga falta por hacer su trabajo.

El italiano? mas de lo mismo... el tipo juega atras y su objetivo es no dejar pasar a nadie, se llame como se llame... y si lo puedo provocar para que cometa un error garrafal y mi equipo salga beneficiado, mejor aun...

 Se habla mucho del asunto porque es Zidane, balon de oro y bla bla bla... pero si hubiera sido al contrario, y Materazzi le hubiera dado el cabezazo a Zidane porque el frances le dijo que todo su equipo iba dopado hasta las perlas... no hubiera habido tanto revuelo... 

 A lo que voy... yo estaba viendo el partido en casa de mi novia, y su padre es un fanatico del futbol... ademas de madridista... y un poco mas y le pone una medalla por haberle pegado el cabezazo... me da lo mismo que sea l acopa del mundo, la final y el ultimo partido de su carrera... el es un profesional, con los millones que cobra tiene que aguantar hasta que lo llamen perro moro, y su madre tambien , porque? por que es un profesional, vive de eso y no solo se representa a el mismo, si no a una nacion entera... que se joda con todo lo que se le venga encima, por que siempre tendra a alguien que lo defienda... 

 Siempre fue un jugador violento , ahora le toca apechugar... 

 :!: AsDePic4s :!:

----------


## DarkHairy

bueno para q dejen de pelearse y se diviertan..... mas material relacionado con el evento xD

JUEGO (otro no es el q habia puesto antes)
Y OTRO MASS

CONTRA EL FAROL

MORTAL KOMBAT

MORTAL KOMBAT 2

VOLTERETA

EXCESO DE VELOCIDAD

----------


## DarkHairy

OTRO VIDEO DE RECOPILACIONES SOBRE ESTE SUCESO
VER AQUI :twisted:  :twisted:

----------


## DarkHairy

VIDEO MUSICAL SOBRE ZIDANE VIDEO AQUI

----------


## DarkHairy

POR FIN LO E ENCONTRADO LO Q REALMENTE DIJO ZIDANE!!!!!! CLICK AQUI PARA VERLO

----------


## DarkHairy

OTRO JUEGO MAS.... QUE TAN LEJOS PUEDE HACER LLEGAR A MATERAZZI? http://www.juegos10.com/juegos/juego3645.php

----------

